# Blackfin tuna in a micro



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Me and a buddy decided to go offshore in his boat this morning before work.
Said boat








We went about 12 miles out and about 450ft of water.

It was pretty rough clearing the inlet, and it was still pitch black.
We finally make it to push botton hill and as soon as the sun broke the horizon the water started exploding. We set up our spread and start trolling thru them at 12 mph. Our 2 tld25s were buzzing within seconds. Double up after double up.
It started getting really really rough once the wind kicked up about 20 minutes later.
So we decided to call it a day. 10 footballs total.
On the ride in it kicked up pretty hard. There was a 4 foot swell in a spaced out period with a big wind chop on it. Coming in the inlet it was a solid 5 foot breaking wave so we went around the north side.
We aint never scared
















Got a skipjack too!
I wish i coulda got you giys a picture of the seas but my phone would have surely been soaked..


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go. When you say you went around the North side what does that mean
? I've never been to Stuart but have some in laws that live there.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Jim, sorry i meant the south side.
The two jettys that line the inlet at stuart, the north side runs from the beach out into the water and the south side is a de-tatched jetty, so in a smaller boat you can run the beach and hang a left right on in the inlet


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice bait..... wheres the tunas


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice catch...did your wife revoke your license for putting them on her patio table?


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice! Good lookin' skiff you got there


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

royce man, be careful!!!


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow you got nuevos de la toro......Thats Nice man.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, i was t worried, me and mother ocean are close friends.
Oh yea lol the bilge pump didnt work and its not self bailing.
But we had 2 handheld vhfs!
Im glad we went because it looks like from later that day on the weather is turning. I belive fall is showing itself.

So get out there and fish!!!!!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

CUT, how the repairs on the Hobie coming from the ladder that decided to part company? Progress pics? MIKE


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I should have it sprayd this weekend, its been a pita repair. I will be updating my "ooops" thread shortly.


----------

